# 1280x800 resolution in framebuffer/vga

## kidfox

hi i'm trying to get the 1280x800 resolution in frame buffer to work so i could use bootsplash.  ITs a widescreen laptop so 1280x1024 is not correctly displayed on the screen.  It there any way i could get this mode to work ?  by the way its a hp zd7000 laptop with a nvidia geforce 5600 go

----------

## Lord Tocharian

I am not sure there actually is a 1280x800 framebuffer mode.  I have the same type resolution laptop (D800) and I just run a framebuffer in 1024x768.

----------

## Sefthuko

I have my framebuffer running in 1280x800, but I don't really know how I got it to work...  I have a Compaq x1000.  The only time I specified the resolution (besides XF86Config) is in the kernel at:

Device Drivers > Input device support

They have a spot for horizontal and vertical screen resolution there...  perhaps that might work?  I haven't really tried recompiling the kernel with those settings set differently... but I sure haven't messed with any framebuffer settings, so it might be worth a shot.  No idea if bootsplash will work or not.

----------

## deviljelly

What I would suggest is to try and get your xfree driver to use DDC, if it can do this (what GFX card do you have?) then you will be able to see in the XF86 log file (/var/log/) what the xfree mode line was use to get the 1200x800...

Now that you have that you can translate this into an FB mode using this crap KSpread sheet of mine 

when you have the fbmode details add a mode to modedb.c in /usr/src/linux/drivers/video

if you are using the vesa fb driver you might need to add it to the vesa section (both would not hurt)

add some debugging code to kprint which mode is being requested and selected

you might also want to add the same mode to /etc/fb.modes

have fun  :Wink: 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE spreadsheet PUBLIC "-//KDE//DTD kspread 1.2//EN" "http://www.koffice.org/DTD/kspread-1.2.dtd">

<spreadsheet xmlns="http://www.koffice.org/DTD/kspread" mime="application/x-kspread" syntaxVersion="1" editor="KSpread" >

 <locale positivePrefixCurrencySymbol="True" negativeMonetarySignPosition="0" negativePrefixCurrencySymbol="True" fracDigits="2" thousandsSeparator="," dateFormat="%A %d %B %Y" timeFormat="%H:%M:%S" monetaryDecimalSymbol="." weekStartsMonday="True" currencySymbol="$" negativeSign="-" positiveSign="" positiveMonetarySignPosition="1" decimalSymbol="." monetaryThousandsSeparator="," dateFormatShort="%Y-%m-%d" />

 <defaults row-height="15" col-width="75" />

 <defaults row-height="15" col-width="75" />

 <styles>

  <style type="0" name="Default" >

   <format brushstyle="0" brushcolor="#ff0000" bgcolor="#ffffff" float="3" format="0" floatcolor="2" font-flags="0" indent="0" precision="-1" font-family="Bitstream Vera Sans" angle="0" factor="1" font-size="12" >

    <pen width="0" style="1" color="#000000" />

    <left-border>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </left-border>

    <top-border>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </top-border>

    <right-border>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </right-border>

    <bottom-border>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </bottom-border>

    <fall-diagonal>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </fall-diagonal>

    <up-diagonal>

     <pen width="1" style="0" color="#000000" />

    </up-diagonal>

   </format>

  </style>

 </styles>

 <map markerColumn="1" activeTable="Sheet1" markerRow="8" >

  <table columnnumber="0" printZoom="1" borders="0" printPageLimitX="0" hide="0" printPageLimitY="0" hidezero="0" grid="1" firstletterupper="0" printFormulaIndicator="0" printGrid="0" showFormulaIndicator="1" showFormula="0" lcmode="0" name="Sheet1" borders1.2="1" printCommentIndicator="0" >

   <paper format="A4" orientation="Portrait" >

    <borders right="20" left="20" bottom="20" top="20" />

    <head/>

    <foot/>

   </paper>

   <printrange-rect left-rect="0" right-rect="0" top-rect="0" bottom-rect="0" />

   <printrepeatcolumns right="0" left="0" />

   <printrepeatrows bottom="0" top="0" />

   <cell row="5" column="1" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="fb  mode" dataType="Str" >fb  mode</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="6" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="1" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="enter xfree mode here" dataType="Str" >enter xfree mode here</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="1" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="example xfree mode" dataType="Str" >example xfree mode</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="12" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#6#-9#-#5#-9#</text>

    <result outStr="3" dataType="Num" >3</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="8" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#2#-5#-#1#-5#</text>

    <result outStr="112" dataType="Num" >112</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="6" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#3#-3#-#2#-3#</text>

    <result outStr="248" dataType="Num" >248</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="5" column="4" >

    <format bgcolor="#ffffff" format="0" faktor="1" parent="Default" precision="3" />

    <text>=1000000/#-1#-2#</text>

    <result outStr="9,259.259" dataType="Num" >9259.25925925926</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="12" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="vsynclen" dataType="Str" >vsynclen</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="11" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#5#-8#-#4#-8#</text>

    <result outStr="1" dataType="Num" >1</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="11" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="lowermargin" dataType="Str" >lowermargin</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="10" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#7#-7#-#6#-7#</text>

    <result outStr="38" dataType="Num" >38</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="10" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="uppermargin" dataType="Str" >uppermargin</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="8" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="hsynclen" dataType="Str" >hsynclen</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="7" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text>=#1#-4#-#0#-4#</text>

    <result outStr="48" dataType="Num" >48</result>

   </cell>

   <cell row="7" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="rightmargin" dataType="Str" >rightmargin</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="6" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="leftmargin" dataType="Str" >leftmargin</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="5" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="pixclock" dataType="Str" >pixclock</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="11" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="vfl" dataType="Str" >vfl</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="10" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="sv2" dataType="Str" >sv2</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="9" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="sv1" dataType="Str" >sv1</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="8" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="vr" dataType="Str" >vr</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="7" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="hfl" dataType="Str" >hfl</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="6" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="sh2" dataType="Str" >sh2</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="sh1" dataType="Str" >sh1</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="hr" dataType="Str" >hr</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="2" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="dcf" dataType="Str" >dcf</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="11" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,066" dataType="Num" >1066</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="10" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,028" dataType="Num" >1028</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="9" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,025" dataType="Num" >1025</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="8" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,024" dataType="Num" >1024</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="7" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,688" dataType="Num" >1688</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="6" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,440" dataType="Num" >1440</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,328" dataType="Num" >1328</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="1,280" dataType="Num" >1280</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="3" column="3" >

    <format bgcolor="#ffffff" format="0" parent="Default" />

    <text outStr="108" dataType="Num" >108</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="2" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

    <text outStr="108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync" dataType="Str" >108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync</text>

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="6" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="7" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="1" column="8" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <cell row="5" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </cell>

   <row row="18" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="16" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="7" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="3" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="5" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="1" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="4" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="21" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="19" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="17" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="15" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="14" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="13" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="10" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="12" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="8" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="2" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="6" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="9" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="11" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="20" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="22" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <row row="23" height="20" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </row>

   <column width="60" column="13" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="8" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="6" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="5" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="143.04" column="4" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="179.52" column="1" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="87.36" column="3" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="2" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="10" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="12" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="11" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="7" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="9" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="60" column="14" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

   <column width="75" column="15" >

    <format style-name="Default" />

   </column>

  </table>

 </map>

</spreadsheet>

```

----------

## second_exodous

This was on another post, which seems like it would work to me, I messed with the xf86config file quite a bit:

 *Quote:*   

> Try editing /etc/X11/XF86Config.
> 
> There's a line (or maybe more) starting with Modes.
> 
> put "1440x900" as the fist pair of values on the Modes lines.
> ...

 

Basically you would go down to the monitors section of the XF86config file and change it there.  I'm not sure, I've just had to mess with the monitor section on my computer when I installed the nvidia drivers.  For some reason I needed to change the name of the card in the monitors section.

I've been running searches on linux forums for the zd7000, just wondering how is the zd7000 working for linux users. Sleep and all the good stuff notbooks have working? I was going to get one, and run gentoo also. Does everything work, and did you get your MS rebate?  I hope HP is easy to get it from.

I was waiting for the Apple G5 powerbooks to come out just so I could get that size of screen, but I'd much rather have a x86 processor, and HT to boot.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## meyerm

Use the "native" framebuffer support in the kernel if there is some for your card. I just compiled the radeon support in and it automagically  :Wink:  switches to 1600x1200 (which isn't a vesa mode either) during booting. First I forced it to use a vesa mode with "vga=blablubb" until I "discovered" it works even better without appending this when using the native fb-driver.

hth

----------

## Helena

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Use the "native" framebuffer support in the kernel if there is some for your card. I just compiled the radeon support in and it automagically  switches to 1600x1200 (which isn't a vesa mode either) during booting. First I forced it to use a vesa mode with "vga=blablubb" until I "discovered" it works even better without appending this when using the native fb-driver.
> 
> hth

 This one's interesting... I have an nVidia card and I refrained from using rivafb in the past because there were problems... I'll give it another try!

----------

## Helena

No luck, rivafb selects ordinary 80*25 mode by default... However it does support 1600*1200 at 60Hz. Now I'm still looking for the refresh rate trick.

----------

## Mozart

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Use the "native" framebuffer support in the kernel if there is some for your card. I just compiled the radeon support in and it automagically  switches to 1600x1200 (which isn't a vesa mode either) during booting. First I forced it to use a vesa mode with "vga=blablubb" until I "discovered" it works even better without appending this when using the native fb-driver.
> 
> hth

 

What are your grub options to get 1600x1200 ? I also compiled framebuffer with Radeon support and I still get a bat resolution at boot. Fyi, I have a 7500 Mobility one.

----------

## Mozart

I see, I forgot to compile Console frame buffer in kernel, now I got a 1600x1200 console at boot! Without any option in grub. Impressive!   :Cool: 

----------

## Mozart

Hum, one thing isn't that cool, I just let my laptop emerging and when I come back, the screen is black. And ... I don't know how to remove this! Before I just had to press a key to get the screen back. Any tips ?

----------

## chinokaze

I've never gotten my laptop to use the powersave type stuff correctly. Just too much of a newb, I guess.

Anyway, I *think* this is caused by ACPI not working correctly. Was able to have this type of issue go away by taking out ACPI out of my kernel, and just using APM. 

If you find a correct or better solution, please post again. :)

----------

## chaotician

Out of curiosity, what hsync and vsync are you specifying for use with your 1200x800? I have the zt3010us and I'd be interested in seeing what you've got.

----------

## jajirov

Hi, I've also got a zt3000 and my hsync and vsync are 31.5-90 and 60-60 in my xorg.conf, and it works great for me, I've also got the framebuffer working at the correct resolution (1280x800).

If you need my settings just pm me, so as to not threadjack (well.. any more).

good luck

Jajirov

----------

## bannerboy

 *Mozart wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Use the "native" framebuffer support in the kernel if there is some for your card. I just compiled the radeon support in and it automagically  switches to 1600x1200 (which isn't a vesa mode either) during booting. First I forced it to use a vesa mode with "vga=blablubb" until I "discovered" it works even better without appending this when using the native fb-driver.
> 
> hth 
> 
> What are your grub options to get 1600x1200 ? I also compiled framebuffer with Radeon support and I still get a bat resolution at boot. Fyi, I have a 7500 Mobility one.

 

all you need to do is turn on VESA and under driver type, select: vesafb-tng, it will ask you for you're resolution and refresh rate. in my case it was 1600x1200@60 you don't even need  a framebuffer line in grub. I haven't gotten it to work with bootsplash tho.  :Sad: 

----------

